# My experience with Airbagit.com products



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

never again will I use any of their products. I had an 8 valve setup in a mk4 that I originally planned to use in my mk3, which I bought from a vortex user, I had them in my mk3 ready to go then I sold them to the owner of this mk4 since he didn't like his paddle valve setup and wanted to upgrade to electric valves and switch box, I upgraded to accuair in my mk3. Had it all working, some leaking issues, at the fittings, turns out all 8 valves were leaking, so i took apart each valve and sealed the threads on it, they just had a nylon ring to seal them. 

So I air the car up and down a few times, next thing I know air is hissing out of one of the dump valves not at where I just sealed it but where the air is supposed to dump at. Great now the valve is blown, so then I'm at my witts with this setup, so then I decide to use my airlift manifolds out of my mk5 in this car. Now we're good to go.

never buy from airbagit.com :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow sounds like a story I have heard before. I did an install for a volvo buddy of mine and he used airbagit stuff. We had such a horrific experience with their shotty air struts that he was compelled to buy a domain and basically make an entire website to warn people of airbagit. The great thing is, the website he bought was airbagit.net. I will let the page do the talking.

Click HERE


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

seriously how does a valve just blow from airing the car out? I was only at 80 psi, just never gonna use anything from them ever again


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

You think their products are bad, you should talk to their customer service :laugh:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

just shows how I'm never going to use anything from them ever again, either accuair or easy street manifolds from now on


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Exactly. To be honest they do make a FEW good products and usually have great prices, but between their product history and customer service it isn't worth it to deal with them imo.


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

wow


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

[email protected] actually informed me today after telling him the situation that they have changed their name like 3 times since they sell products that just don't last,

I mean every valve was leaking, i had to take each one apart and seal the threads on it and on top of that 1 of them blows :thumbdown:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

airbagit.com is walmart of air suspension.... I hated my fronts.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

WOW. Having just got done emailing one of my clients back at damn near midnight my customer service skills are feeling pain from this utter lack of care.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> WOW. Having just got done emailing one of my clients back at damn near midnight my customer service skills are feeling pain from this utter lack of care.


Dont feel bad Kyle. They are living proof, you can have bad products, and crappy service, if the prices are low enough. they have been around from the beginning. Names have changed, thats true, but always the same game. There are no shortage of newbies, that only care about price. Good night Kyle.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

That place is the worst. I last ordered from them in 2001 and clearly nothing has changed. They managed to not ship half of my order and had the audacity to make me pay to ship the rest.


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

markfif said:


> Wow sounds like a story I have heard before. I did an install for a volvo buddy of mine and he used airbagit stuff. We had such a horrific experience with their shotty air struts that he was compelled to buy a domain and basically make an entire website to warn people of airbagit. The great thing is, the website he bought was airbagit.net. I will let the page do the talking.
> 
> Click HERE


Just checked out his site. I did a lot of research and gladly never did buy anything from Airbagit. The video on his site is actually from a Camry owner I know on Toyota Nation. His first strut actually blew and sent oil through the airlines and into the valves then all over the trunk.

BTW you should tell your buddy that there are plenty of shops that will shorten Koni Struts for him. It's a common practice in the road racing industry. Theres a place in Sonoma by Infineon that shorten some Konis and converted them into threaded body coilovers for a World Challenge Volvo S60 race car. Website is performanceshock.com


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

firebert said:


> Just checked out his site. I did a lot of research and gladly never did buy anything from Airbagit. The video on his site is actually from a Camry owner I know on Toyota Nation. His first strut actually blew and sent oil through the airlines and into the valves then all over the trunk.
> 
> BTW you should tell your buddy that there are plenty of shops that will shorten Koni Struts for him. It's a common practice in the road racing industry. Theres a place in Sonoma by Infineon that shorten some Konis and converted them into threaded body coilovers for a World Challenge Volvo S60 race car. Website is performanceshock.com


I will keep that in mind with the next volvo air build I have coming up. We called a few places local (orlando) and couldn't really find anywhere that would shorten the strut. Plus the insert was bottoming out and we were informed by koni that they did not make a shorter insert then what he already had. Thanks for the info though, I will probably use that at some point in the future :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Link is funny. Iv sold to Matt a couple times. I'm going to go look to see if he started a airassisted.net


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Link is funny. Iv sold to Matt a couple times. I'm going to go look to see if he started a airassisted.net


LOL no he hasn't. He loves you guys. I have bought some stuff through ya'll and you guys have always been great so I told him to go through you guys :thumbup:. It makes me feel a lot better knowing company's like you, bagriders, and santi are in the scene to take care of us as a community and we don't (and hopefully never) will have to depend on people like airbagit.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

markfif said:


> Wow sounds like a story I have heard before. I did an install for a volvo buddy of mine and he used airbagit stuff. We had such a horrific experience with their shotty air struts that he was compelled to buy a domain and basically make an entire website to warn people of airbagit. The great thing is, the website he bought was airbagit.net. I will let the page do the talking.
> 
> Click HERE


wow that site is serious.. i almost made a site about a company before... more a club.. but never did.. and i almost went with airbagit.. thank God santi directed me the right way:thumbup:


----------



## ESpecVolvo (Jun 16, 2006)

*Post removed as per agreement


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

^^^^ interesting


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Damn! This thread is ****ing awesome!!


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

hahaha damn, i just need to pull all the PTC fittings off these valves and in the garbage they go, I went accuair and my customer went with airlifts 

soo glad I went with accuair


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

i went to their site just to see for my own eyes... wow simply a lot of crap.

the thing that caught my eye was this:



AirBagIt said:


> Ships within 48hrs of payment. We do not charge credit card until it is shipped


So an item ships within 48hrs of payment, but you dont charge the credit card until it is shipped?


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

hinshu said:


> i went to their site just to see for my own eyes... wow simply a lot of crap.
> 
> the thing that caught my eye was this:
> 
> ...


damn thats confusing.....:screwy: lol


----------



## ESpecVolvo (Jun 16, 2006)

*Post removed as per agreement


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

wow....good luck dude. That company is worthless


----------



## dubbin.in.co (Aug 18, 2010)

Give em hell and come out on top.


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

good luck bro


----------

